# forEach und index?



## EOB (20. Okt 2006)

hi, ich moechte forEach nutzen, um von 1 bis 10 zu zaehlen und zwar so:


```
<c:forEach var='item' begin='1' end='10'>
              <c:out value='${searchbean.result.getDocument(1).getSummaryField("teaser").getName()}'/>
</c:forEach>
```

wie kann ich aber jetzt statt der 1 den index nehmen? schreib ich ${item} statt der 1, gehts nicht richtig. also


```
<c:out value='${searchbean.result.getDocument(${item}).getSummaryField("teaser").getName()}'/>
```

geht nicht. es wird nix ausgegeben...
 ???:L 

danke


----------



## SlaterB (20. Okt 2006)

```
<c:forEach var='item' begin='1' end='10' varStatus="iterationStatus">
 <c:out value='${searchbean.result.getDocument(iterationStatus.index).getSummaryField("teaser").getName()}'/>
</c:forEach>
```
alternativ einfach manuell eine int-Variable per c:set hochzählen


----------



## EOB (20. Okt 2006)

danke...


----------

